# Summer Colors



## Runningwolf (Jul 25, 2011)

I thought I would share some pictures from a few area's in my yard.


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 25, 2011)

Very Nice... I have lots of flowers... they are more "relaxed" in nature, let's say!!


Debbie


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 25, 2011)

Dan the green thumb man! Nice job buddy!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 25, 2011)

Dan, were you a flower boy when you were young?


----------



## Daisy317 (Jul 25, 2011)

very nice! You can do my yard next


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 25, 2011)

some more..












Double click on last picture


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 25, 2011)

Any fish in there?

Debbie


----------



## rob (Jul 25, 2011)

very nice Dan, did you do it all yourself?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes there are some fantail fish in them. Rob I designed and created the beds and my wife maintains them. When january comes around she goes into a depression wanting to get out in the dirt to play. She buys and plants all of the flowers. All of the daylilies came from growers in the tri state area and also an online plant auction. She can pay more for one liliy then I pay for 6 gallons of juice.


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 25, 2011)

What do you do with the fish in the winter?

Debbie


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 25, 2011)

That looks very nice Dan.  Can I hire you? 

Make sure you pick them before they die out this fall because we're all anxiously waiting to find out what the wine from these is going to taste like.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 25, 2011)

Debbie, I helped my friend build a big water garden last year and we put the fish in there.

Rick my wife dead heads the lilies every morning or night. We have put the flowers in salads. Also we've stuffed them with a cream cheese/jelly mixture and served them.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 25, 2011)

We have been asked to be part of a large garden tour benefit but we turned them down the last couple of years. We do it for our own enjoyment and don't want the stress of "what if". I also have a very large Peony bed with about 30 different varieties including 6 peony trees.


----------



## Flem (Jul 25, 2011)

OMG Debbie!!! Quit talking about fish. Wade will be there in a heartbeat---and then there will be none!


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 25, 2011)

What a great use of then Dan. Pretty cool.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 25, 2011)

Can anyone say fish fry?????? I wonder if thise fish will snack on some bunker?


----------



## J-Gee (Jul 25, 2011)

Those are very nice beds.I do quite a bit of perennial gardening also. Does your wife get the lilies to bloom a second time?I'm making an effort to try to get several of mine to re-bloom this year.I love the assorted varieties of lilies and the many crosses.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 26, 2011)

J-Gee I think I remember her saying something about a few reblooming but I'll have to ask her about it. I will try to find out which one they were also. What are you doing to get a second bloom or is it just the variety?


----------



## Tom (Jul 26, 2011)

I bet the "other" 1/2 takes care of all those plants/flowers.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jul 26, 2011)

Flem said:


> OMG Debbie!!! Quit talking about fish. Wade will be there in a heartbeat---and then there will be none!



You don't have to worry. He lost his pole.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 26, 2011)

Tom said:


> I bet the "other" 1/2 takes care of all those plants/flowers.



She absolutely does.


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 26, 2011)

It was the salt water pole he lost... we have to keep an eye out for that fresh water rig!!

I'd like to taste daylily wine... most don't have a smell. I have a yellow one that smells heavenly!! I sniff as I walk by! They spread so well that I give a lot away! I never dead head them... don't have the time or energy! They have forgiven me!

Debbie


----------



## Daisy317 (Jul 26, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> She absolutely does.



Give her my regards... then send her down south to my house


----------



## J-Gee (Jul 26, 2011)

Dan..re-blooming has a lot to do with genetics.Many of the re-bloomers come from the Stella D' Oro (yellow) line and there is a wide range of colors.Lilies tend to be hardy in many conditions,but an alkaline (6.5)soil, proper moisture, sunlight,as well as dead heading,cutting back the scapes(flower stems)after the initial bloom,and timely fertilization can help increase the odds on many varieties.We will continue to see more and more second bloomers as they are successfully crossed.A few will bloom throughout the season,although not with the numerous flowers,as in the initial bloom.There are over 45,000 varieties of lilies so the characteristics can vary greatly.Yellows tend to bloom earlier than most,and I've found some of the yellows to be the most fragrant also,although most do not have a fragrance.I can have a fantastic evening enjoying a couple glasses of wine,dead heading(not like back in the day),and admiring the blooms.
Thanks for the pics!
Jay


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey Jay, every morning and night my wife dead heads and cuts the scapes. We do not fertilize however. When I mentioned the Stella's she said YUCK as she wouldn't be caught dead with any in the yard LOL. When I told her about crossing though she said hummmm. Her sister hybridizes and plants thousands every year. Three years later when they start blooming she tosses most of them away on the compost if they aren't perfect in her eyes. They have nearly 700 acres mostly rented out to a farmer for potatoes and corn.
I agree with you on the yellows. Have you tried eating the petals? My favorite are the ones with Chicken fat around the edges. That is what Curt Hanson calls it, LOL. We have been to his place several times in Cleveland. Another great place is Brent Ross's Cottage Gardens in Madina, NY near Batavia.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jul 27, 2011)

Beautiful yard, Dan! I love water features. I built an in-ground WF a few years ago with a little water fall. We love it, and even put some fish in it, but the stinking neighborhood cats wanted them for meal time. Oh well... Nothing soothes to soul like a glass of wine while sitting near the sound of rushing water.

I'll post a pic of the yard at our little weekend get-a-way and of our WF at our house, in my gallery. Again... beautiful job with the green thumb, Dan.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 27, 2011)

Randy, I just looked at your album. Those pictures are awesome. My favorite is the jeep in the creek. Beautiful home and toys you have! Jeep tailer is cool! I think Julie needs one of those.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jul 27, 2011)

Yep... Julie needs to get some mud on that Jeep or some will think it's only a mall crawler!


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jul 27, 2011)

Looking good man.


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm not real fond of Stella myself... reminds me of "mall flowers". I've never tasted any!

Debbie


----------



## J-Gee (Jul 30, 2011)

Dan..it sounds like your sister-in-law is a great connection.I would be scarfing the culled ones up.I'm usually too busy in the summer to travel much,but may try to get up to Curt Hanson's place one day.I also logged the Batavia garden info,just in case that trip would ever materialize.I know a couple breeders around here that travel to the shows,etc.Unfortunately,most of the first flush of blooms will be up for me within the week.Hopefully,I get some re-blooms!


----------



## Julie (Jul 30, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Randy, I just looked at your album. Those pictures are awesome. My favorite is the jeep in the creek. Beautiful home and toys you have! Jeep tailer is cool! I think Julie needs one of those.





SpoiledRotten said:


> Yep... Julie needs to get some mud on that Jeep or some will think it's only a mall crawler!



You two just never mind about my nice shiny jeep, we have a yj we go out and get dirty and don't need a trailer to take it.


----------

